# Upgradititis - 2006 S Works Tarmac



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

Somebody slap me. Had an 07 Allez pro until I saw this Sworks built with Ultegra for sale at 2 grand . Previous owner got bored of this bike pretty quickly. And now its mine!


----------



## exoman (Aug 18, 2006)

$2K? You thief!


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow, $2k and my size, and I'd be arguing with the wife about buying a new bike. Congrats!


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Ok, to be fair... I live in Singapore where bike parts are relatively cheap plus the build of this bike is not made up of the top of the line parts, tax is only 5%, bla bla.... Just that the frame is a little bling 

Stem: Ritchey WCS
Bar: EA50
Seatpost: EC90
Saddle: Aspide
Pedals: CB Quattro SL

Wheels: Fulcrum Racing 7 (entry level Fulcrum). 

Total cost: SGD3100 --> USD2007.70

Man, when they talk about this frame being smooth and responsive, I didn't think it would be THAT smooth and responsive.


----------

